# Painting Perfect Stripes



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

This method of painting stripes can be used in any application for your haunt if it requires them. I had a revelation one day and figured this out. The math is beyond exceedingly simple. 

*Variables:* 
*(w**)* Surface Width
 The surface width should be in inches so you don't have to convert from feet later - it just deletes a step.

*(Ns**)* Number of stripes
 The number of stripes must be an *odd number* to achieve the same color of stripes on both ends of the surface you are painting.
*
(X**)* = Stripe width
 The width that each stripe will be

*Formula:* 
*w* / *Ns* = *X*

*Method:*
 

Measure the surface to be painted in inches.
Plug in odd numbers (default start with 25) into (*Ns*) until you get the appropriate sized stripe width (*X*) for your desired application. When you get the correct stripe width, make a gauge to ensure perfect widths.
Make a gauge (2" by *X*) out of a heavy duty material so it doesn't wear out as fast (file folders work).
Use the gauge, starting on one side of the surface, to make tick marks by placing it end to end across the surface.
_** When I painted stripes on an accent wall in my house, I made a gauge that was down to 64ths of an inch._ 
*Example:* 
*w*= 200"
*Ns*= 25 stripes desired
*X *= 8"

 We will have 25 stripes that are exactly 8" wide across a surface that is 200" wide.

*Execution (the way I did it):* 
 

Paint the entire surface with the base coat color first - let dry.
Use the gauge, starting on one side of the surface, to make tick marks by placing it end to end across the surface.
After your marks are made at every *X*", attach a straight, rigid piece of material (1x2 board works), cut to the height of your application, to a level.
At each tick mark, hold the level in place and have someone else tape it off.
Taping can be tricky, use post-it notes "inside" the tick marks to identify the stripes easily and tape accordingly. You know your taping is correct if the gauge fits inside the tape job.
When taping is done, paint a stripe and remove tape immediately after - repeat *Ns* times.


----------

